
Swiss to pioneer use of coronavirus tracing app in Europe - sschueller
https://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/swiss-to-pioneer-use-of-coronavirus-tracing-app-in-europe/45823496
======
seesawtron
"Pioneer" in "Europe"? What are the arguments for the claim that it is a
pioneering work and that it is directed for use in entire Europe? Why would
citizens from EU countries use this app and send their data to Swiss
government? The article dosn't say anything about that after making the bold
claim. The correct title should have been "Coronavirus tracing app launched in
Switzerland".

All this considering that Germany has already released their own app [0].

[0]
[https://www.berlin.de/en/news/coronavirus/6204357-6098215-co...](https://www.berlin.de/en/news/coronavirus/6204357-6098215-corona-
warn-app-starts-in-germany.en.html)

